# Páginas donde consultar esquemas de amplificadores para instrumentos.



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

*Acoustic Control Corporation:*
http://acc.homeunix.net/schematics.html

*Ampeg:*
http://www.schematicheaven.com/ampeg.htm
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/ampeg/

*Award Session:*
http://www.award-session.com/award-session_manuals.html

*Carlsbro Sound Equipment:*
http://www.chambonino.com/carlsbro/carlwires.html

*Carvin:*
http://www.carvinservice.com/crg/schematic_finder.php
http://www.carvinmuseum.com/techdocs.html

*Dean Markley:*
http://deanmarkley.com/Info/LegacyAmps/Docs.shtml

*ENGL:*
http://houseofenglamps.com/

*Fender:*
http://www.schematicheaven.com/fender.htm
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/fender/

*Framus:*
http://www.framus.de/modules/infos/info.php?katID=11100&cl=EN

*Gibson:*
http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Support/TechSupport/Wiring Diagrams/
http://www.schematicheaven.com/gibson.htm
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/Gibson/
http://www.schematicheaven.com/manuals/gibson_msm.zip (Gibson Master Service Manual. Ojo, son 177 MB )

*Gretsch:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/gretsch/

*Hiwatt:*
http://www.hiwatt.com/data/tech_info.html

*Kay:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/kay/

*Laney:*
http://tremolo.elektroda.net/tematykanf.php?ver=pl&adres=Firmowe/LANEY

*Magnatone:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/magnatone/

*Marshall:*
http://www.drtube.com/marshall.htm
http://www.schematicheaven.com/marshall.htm
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/Marshall/

*Matchless:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/matchless/

*Mesa-Boogie:*
http://www.schematicheaven.com/mesaboogie.htm

*Music Man:*
http://www.music-man.com/techinfo/old-amps.html

*Orange:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/orange/

*Selmer:*
http://www.vintagehofner.co.uk/selmer/schematic/wire.html
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/selmer/

*Silvertone:*
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/silvertone/

*Standel:*
http://www.standelamps.com/support/schematics/index.html

*Sunn:*
http://sunn.ampage.org/site/schematics/
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/sunn/

*Trace Elliot:*
http://www.britishaudioservice.com/trace_schem.html

*Traynor (Yorkville Sound):*
http://www.traynoramps.com/default.asp?p1=7&p2=0&p_id=30
http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/traynorSchmArchive.html
http://www.yorkville.com/default.asp?p1=6&p2=0&p_id=121
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/traynor/

*Univox:*
http://www.univox.org/schematics.html
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/univox/

*Vox (pre-Korg):*
http://www.voxamps.co.uk/support/circuits.asp
http://www.schematicheaven.com/vox.htm
http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/Vox/

*Watkins Electrical Music Ltd. (WEM):*
http://www.vintagehofner.co.uk/britamps/watkins/schematics/wemwire.html

*! Enjoy It ¡*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

muchas gracias por el aporte ¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2012)

Gran laburo moderador máximus...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 18, 2012)

Excelente trabajo fogo!, Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 19, 2012)

Barbaro el aporte!!! Incluye preamplificadores, fuentes, etc. Impresionante fogonazo.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Acoustic Control Corporation:*
> http://acc.homeunix.net/schematics.html
> 
> *Ampeg:*
> ...



*Excelente recopilación* "ese avatar es más clasico"


----------

